# Miley Cyrus ist eifersüchtig auf Emma Roberts - Spannt sie ihr jetzt Liam aus?



## beachkini (20 Juli 2012)

​


Miley Cyrus, 19, ist gerade nicht besonders gut auf Emma Roberts, 21, zu sprechen. Der Grund: Die Schauspielerin steht zusammen mit ihrem Verlobten Liam Hemsworth, 22, vor der Kamera.

Gemeinsam drehen sie den Film "Empire State". Miley hat scheinbar Angst, dass aus der beruflichen Beziehung mehr werden könnte, und hat jetzt gegen Emma ihre Krallen ausgefahren, wie ein Insider verrät:

„Sie denkt, dass die Frau nur Schwierigkeiten macht. Nicht nur, dass sie Liam gesagt hat, dass das aufhören muss, sie hat auch Emma damit konfrontiert, um sie daran zu erinnern, dass Liam vom Markt ist. Miley sagte mehr oder weniger ‚Finger weg von meinem Mann.‘“

Da scheint aber ziemlich eifersüchtig zu sein. Die Quelle erzählte weiter: „Miley ist überbeschützend geworden, seitdem die beiden verlobt sind. Sie hat Angst, dass er, während er unterwegs ist und Filme mit heißen Frauen dreht, in Versuchung kommt, sie zu betrügen.“

Also liebe Miley, ist da nicht etwas mehr Vertrauen angebracht? Allerdings scheint die Nichte von Julia Roberts nicht ganz unschuldig an dem Zickenterror zu sein.

„Es hat nicht wirklich geholfen, dass Emma auf dem Set aufgekreuzt ist und erklärt hat, dass sie Single und bereit ist, sich unter die Männer zu mischen. Miley will nicht, dass Liam mit solch einer unberechenbaren Person wie Emma Umgang hat“, erläuterte der Insider. Emma hatte sich im Mai von ihrem Freund Chord Overstreet, 23, getrennt.

Mal sehen, ob Liam die Wogen zwischen seiner Verlobten und seiner Filmpartnerin glätten kann.


----------



## tommie3 (20 Juli 2012)

Blagen


----------



## Sachse (20 Juli 2012)

ach du liebe Güte, ich hol schon mal das Popcorn raus, catfight miau


----------



## TobiasB (20 Juli 2012)

Zickenkrieg hab ich jeden Tag auf Arbeit


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2012)

oder das ist ein PR-Gag: Celebs-Experten möchte ja auch leben und gefragt werden, da geht manches mal schon die Fantasie mit denen durch .....

also ich bin skeptisch


----------



## krawutz (21 Juli 2012)

Probleme satt in ihrem Leben - und das größte ist sie selbst.


----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2012)

was fürn Schmarrn


----------



## alterwtf (25 Sep. 2012)

Die haben Probleme....


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

coole sache


----------



## German123 (26 Sep. 2012)

Hätte sie sich mal nicht so ne bescheidene Frisur gemacht. 

Ich würd den Kerl ja verstehen...


----------

